# Decoy Dog Training



## yfzduner450 (Dec 28, 2009)

So last saturday my pup whiskey had her first run in with a coyote. She is just over 6 months old and right on track with her training. She knows a sit stay, load, get out and has been on muliple coyote drags. She is still a pup on stands just milling around and not super focused. I can't really ask much more of her right now as she is doing fine for her age. She was dinking around out infront of the shooter when the coyote ran across the ridge. Just as the coyote was disapearing, she threw her head up to the air and started growling and barking. I just let her do her thing since it's her first time but in time I will encourage her to pursue the coyote. Then we jumped the dang, she didn't see it but we went over to it's track and off she went. I was really happy to see that. End of story, the coyote lived to see another day and we went back to calling. I will get some updated pics up as she has grown quite abit lately and now is over 50 pounds and stands just over knee high.


----------



## Sanpete (Sep 20, 2010)

Nice job Jeremy.


----------



## yfzduner450 (Dec 28, 2009)

Hey Russ, it's good to hear from ya. When is Duane bringing you your dog? Also, i got another video of your dog on a pig. Duane said he emailed it to ya but let me know if you got it or not.


----------



## Sanpete (Sep 20, 2010)

Yes, I got the other video, thanks. When is Duane coming to Utah? I was planning on going up there the first of February, so we'll see.


----------

